# Who's going to the O.C.A. Extravaganza?!?



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm always amused when people advertise their auction is the biggest cichlid auction or they have the best show...

Sorry folks, but the OCA's Extravaganza pretty much blows all of them out of the water... ACA yearly convention could take a lesson or two from the OCA Extravaganza!

So who's going? Who's registered? Who am I gonna see there?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm off this week so I'll have to work right through it all.


----------



## Jodo (Nov 10, 2011)

not me


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I took two weeks vacation: one before to prepare tanks, one after to observe whatever new fish I bring back, and because it's Turkey day :lol: . Always have a great time at OCA, and always bring back something I thought I'd never get. And I always stay up too late Friday and Saturday drinking beer and talking to people I only see once a year, and others I've never met before.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Soo jealous! Sometimes fish keeping in the UK really sucks compared to what you guys get. Share pics after the event please.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We are! The 9 hour drive will be so worth it. Bringing an established sponge filter (how long will this last, in water, without fish?), a 10 gallon tank, battery powered air stones, coolers.... Not that we're planning on shopping!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*Catfish Dan*,If you find you need another seasoned sponge I'll have plenty. More than likely I'll have atleast ten tanks up in my room if not more... I'm after cold water cichlids this year... I'm tired of running heaters! LOL

*Chromedome52*, Sheesh! That's planning! I'm taking thursday through monday off... Monday is to simply recover from extreme stout intake...

You'll have to hunt me down, I'll be in the show room most of the time with a red Staff T-shirt on and a black OCA hat on.

You guys across the pond should join your fellow fish keepers and fly over!

Too bad you won'y make it Dave... It's a blast...If you're a fish geek...


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

On the *EAST COAST*, ECC has the biggest cichlid auction. Ohio is not on the east coast 

I help run it 

I wish I could make it to the OCA... one of these years I will make it :?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been to a couple the first 2 I think. Maybe it was 2 and 3. Don't really remember, but I hada good time.


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Anybody knows the exact schedule at OCA like the day of auction etc. ?

What events are there on Frid,Sat and Sun ?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll be there. Live 10 minutes away, so no excuses not to. I wouldn't miss it really. The fish that show are always worth the trip. Speakers are top notch too. Tons of fish for sale. Lots of vendors too.

Found this info here.



> Official Extravaganza 2011 Schedule
> 
> Friday, November 18
> 2:00 PM Registration, Show Room (including Manufacturer/Vendor area) Open
> 6:00 PM Ad Konings: Ã¢â‚¬Å"Saving the Malawi Cichlid DiversityÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha! Tim beat me to it! Was going to post that this morning but unfortunately work took me away....

And Sarah, our Sunday auction usually runs abour 12 hours! ALL CICHLIDS AND CATFISH! No BS!


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

May have to work a holiday state side next year with the Mrs. It may just conveniently be around this weekend. Who knew this convention was at the same time? Lol. Think i could swing that one?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll miss the auction this year. Going out of town for Thanksgiving week and leaving early Sunday morning. Don't know what I was thinking about when I set that up.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> 6:00 PM Ad Konings: Ã¢â‚¬Å"Saving the Malawi Cichlid DiversityÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you going to be there at all?

As the videographer it's kind of nice being able to see all the talks in the privacy of my own home whilst editing the videos


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Are you going to be there at all?
> 
> As the videographer it's kind of nice being able to see all the talks in the privacy of my own home whilst editing the videos


Me? Yeah, I'll be there. I haven't heard Juan speak, so won't want to miss that. And Ad's Saturday talk is right up my alley. And I like to pick through the books for sale, and need to stock up on mopani wood, and some of the clay breeder caves, etc. Not to mention seeing all the great fish in the show. I've got myself talked into entering a bunch next year. The only thing I'll miss is the Sunday auction. But, I've got a guy coming in from Cincy bringing me fish, so I already feel like I've done ok. And there's always the hundreds of fish being sold out of rooms. I love fish auctions though, even if I'm not buying. It's fun to see how some of the bidding goes. There's always the winter auction.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

After cleaning up the show room Mark and I like to sit in the back of the auction room and watch... Occasionally I'll yell out "BUCK!" but that's about as high as I'll bid! LOL

The winter auction is fun, hopefully this coming year I won't be so busy and have to leave early. The deals really pop up at the end of the auction! Not many people can sit for ten hours!


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

If we register for OCA online, after we transfer money do they give any number or something ?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You'll just have to give your name when you show up at the registration table and they will hook you up! Just to cover my tail I have a call into the proper person to get the exact answer for you. When I get it I'll post it. 

Incidently.... My weekend started about an hour ago! Wooo Whoo!


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks You!!!!!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Woot! We're giddy with anticipation. Just wondering, as this is our first rodeo... we have oodles of extra Rena parts but are missing a few. Would it be worth it to bring our extras and see if there's any swapping going on? Not sure what to expect here  .

Also, our LFS, which specializes in cichlids, sent us home yesterday with 4 large coolers and their personal cell #'s, in case we find "anything cool"  They're the only fish geeks we've found locally to talk with, and I think we've officially out-geeked them!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's a lot of cool going on... Trust me! And for cheap too! I'm sure if you spread the word that you've got extra parts someone might be interested... But if you don't sell them you still won't be disappointed!

As for registering this late in the game slowlips your best bet is to just register at the table when you get there. BUT! She will be checking the orders one more time before removing the registration from the website.....

I'm headed out to the hotel in a bit here to help set up the show room!


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> ALL CICHLIDS AND CATFISH! No BS!


Love it !!!!! Now if only they'd find a specific time for angels so I could leave for a bite to eat 

I'll be there after I drop off some fish at Tims, til the last bag is sold at the auction. 
Do you have a room yet Jonathan? Stay off the 2nd floor .....


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

prov356 said:


> But, I've got a guy coming in from Cincy bringing me fish, so I already feel like I've done ok.
> 
> 
> > All I need to do is bag em ... they're ready to go!!!! :fish:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Alleycat said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > But, I've got a guy coming in from Cincy bringing me fish, so I already feel like I've done ok.
> ...


You're a good man :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I will either be on the first or second floor.... But I don't sleep.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, my weekend just got canceled - the hard way. Was on my way, about two hours into the drive, my engine blew. Hotel reservation has been cancelled, and my registration for the Extravaganza will go to waste.

Really mad at myself, was going to take the car in and have it checked out this week, got sidetracked and forgot. Need to start writing these things down.

Have fun guys, and drink a couple extra beers for me.

Darrell Ullisch


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh man... That really sucks.... I'm here now in the show room... Waiting to do my job... Which is security... I think I'll be waiting a while....


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow- what an amazing weekend! Many thanks to the OCA for putting on such a stellar event. We learned so much, met oodles of cool people, got Ad's autograph  , and saw unimagineable amounts of incredible fish. All 40+ of our purchases made the 9 hour trip home with no problems and are acclimating successfully :wink: We can't wait until next year!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just make sure you acclimate them to your water over the next 16 weeks :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The weekend was great, had a lot of fun. Came home with six baby half dollar sized orange discus @ $14 each, three large nicaraguense (one boy two girls)$20 for the trio, an 8" male JD for $1 and a whole gaggle of 1" rainbow cichlids dirt cheap.

My weekend did not end as planned though... I wanted to wake up without the noise of an alarm clock, go for a swim, take a shower, pack up and go. As it were I got a call from my wife around midnight that our youngest son was having trouble breathing. By the time I got packed up, loaded, checked out, drove home and unpacked the fish it was 4:30 am. Had to get up two hours later to start getting the other kids off to school... My truck is still not unloaded... I only brought the fish in last nite...

Maxwell is doing just fine aside from being extremely tired like his Mother and I, but if you could please keep him in your prayers we would much appreciate it. He's a tough little kid and I'm confident he'll be just fine. Thanks, TFG


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

As it turns out he's got an upper respiritory infection and is doing much better now. Thank God for a mothers intuition. She can't explain why she checked on him before going to bed. That's when she discovered his intense labored breathing...


----------

